# Made my first pen



## Ray1955 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well although it looks to me very nice....for first successful pen, I noticed the 
joints have small gap, I noticed some others may not.  I did use a Barrell bit which is supposed to make it flat....but mine must have been off a little.

I will try again in a few hours with another blank...we will see.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## agamanufacture (Jan 2, 2017)

Great Job Ray, you took the first step to being hooked!


----------



## magpens (Jan 2, 2017)

Lookin' good !!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2017)

You managed to get the natural shape on the blank that flows perfectly with the hardware. Well done!! :good::good:


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Jan 2, 2017)

Well done! Sharp looking pen. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ray1955 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Thank you guys*

Just made my 2nd turn......looks beautiful the wood is amazing.

I sanded then I put carnauba wax on it twice and after dried and buffed I went over it with Shellwax from WoodCraft.


----------

